# EFMC Maple Leaf Article



## Armymedic (20 Aug 2004)

4 Aug edition, Found here:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/vol_7/vol7_27/727-19.pdf

2 Field Ambulance victorious in field medical competition

Based on a Peace Support Operational training scenario, teams competed in the first ever Expert Field Medical Competition, during Operation CELEBRATION, the Canadian Forces Medical Group 's 100th anniversary activities held in CFB Borden. Teams from the Regular Force and Reserve medical units in the competition undertook a mission scenario to provide area medical support in the form of a med-
ical incident response team.Teams were deployed by their platoon commander 's to
respond to incidents over a 60-hour period, during which each team was evaluated on
11 different stands. The stands varied from single casualty trauma scenarios, multiple casualty extraction scenarios, armoured fighting vehicle recognition, negotiating through a vehicle checkpoint, to a 9-mm pistol shoot to finish the competition. Team members were deployed by foot,armoured
vehicles and helicopter insertion. Each team was required to initiative, military leadership training, physical fitness and medical skills to successfully complete these stands. Judging was on a team basis. All activities were supervised and assessed by the directing staff of CF Health Services Academy in Borden.
Before the competition all teams underwent a day of â Å“pre-deployment â ? training
covering topics including the deployment standards rules of engagement,mine aware-
ness, as well as safety briefings for helicopter and AFV loading and unloading.
The competition began at 4 a.m.and 60 hours later, 15 tired, but exuberate teams
were redeployed back to Blackdown Cadet Camp where the final results were
announced. Members of the winning team included Lieutenant Adria Trumble, Base
Medical Clinic; Master Corporal Ashley Millham, 3 Bn Royal Canadian Regiment Unit
Medical Station; Corporal Stuart Russell, Base Medical Clinic and Cpl John Thomson
from Medical Company.
The top five teams in the competitionwere:
1.  2 Field Ambulance, Petawawa
2.  3 Area Support Group Health Services, Gagetown
3.  1 Field Ambulance, Edmonton
4.  1 Canadian Field Hospital, Petawawa
5.  15 Field Ambulance, Edmonton


----------

